# 8" Crank



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

I just finished this one yesterday. It's an 8" slender profile large lip deep diver. I built this as a one piece wire through and with the slender profile that task was quite tricky! Paint was again an experiment with pearl white ,pearl sunrise, black,kandy tangerine and kandy rootbeer. Just for kick's I also used large and fine scale netting. No templates were used for this paint job. Wide ,digging wobble would best describe the action, depth, I don't know yet. I need to go fishing!!!

Douglas


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

sweeeeeet!!! Can't wait to see pics of the "takers" :B


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow...I really like that color scheme...I think you will have to make repairs on that after the first outing...unless you like keeping the teeth marks on it!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

big fan of your work , that boy is going to get hurt!!!!!


Etch


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

That is an awesome looking bait Doug. I love that color...Great Work!

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful color on this one, Douglas. It has a natural look to it. Great work.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Doug that looks great! I really love those colors!
John


----------

